# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Cigąłe uczucie pełności, bóle za mostkiem, mdłości i osłabienie.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Mam następujący problem. Zaczęło się to w sumie już 2-3 lata temu, od sporadycznych problemów z wypróżnianiem; czasem zaparcia, uczucie niepełnego wypróżnienia, innym razem wręcz przeciwnie - ledwo coś zjadłem i już mnie goniło do toalety (choć nie były to biegunki). Jednak prawdziwe problemy zaczęły się około roku temu. Miałem dość ciężką pracę, w której spożywałem bardzo dużo kawy, słodkich napojów. W tym też okresie miałem sporo stresów, toteż objawy lekko się nasiliły. Czasami męczyły mnie mdłości, czułem też nieznaczne przepełnienie żołądka po niektórych posiłkach. 

Najgorsze nastąpiło jednak, gdy któregoś dnia zażyłem kilka tabletek przeciwbólowych z kodeiną. W tych też dniach nieco przesadziłem z tłustym jedzeniem (duże pizze, frytki itp.). Pojawiła się dziwna, żółto-biała biegunka, osłabienie, uczucie "zatkania" w żołądku (tak, jakby pokarm nie chciał iść dalej). Miałem stan podgorączkowy, schudłem parę kilo w ciągu 2 tygodni, do tego kolkowe bóle brzucha, niestrawność po każdym posiłku, ciągłe odbijanie. Moja skóra zrobiła się lekko żółtawa na jakiś czas, a pot miał nieprzyjemny zapach. Zbadałem krew na trzustkę, zrobiłem USG, ale wszystko było w normie, wątroba okej, brak żadnych kamieni żółciowych itp. Robiono kolonoskopię, jelita też w normie. Na gastroskopii wyszło, że mam lekką przepuklinę rozworu przełykowego, poza tym wszystko okej, nie mam helicobacter ani wrzodów. Biegunka, zażółcenie skóry i gorączka szybko minęły, ale już od roku utrzymuje się uczucie tej niestrawności. Dawniej zawsze mogłem dużo jeść, a teraz wystarczy lekki posiłek i czuję się objedzony, a jak zjem więcej, "rozsadza mnie" od środka. Miewam non stop zaparcia, czuję jak pokarm zalega mi w żołądku długimi godzinami. Dodatkowo męczą mnie gazy, które nie chcą uchodzić tak jak powinny. Gdy próbuję "beknąć", czuję jakby jakiś skurcz zwieracza przełyku, który mi to utrudnia. Mam ponadto dziwne bóle pod mostkiem (zwłaszcza po jedzeniu), tam gdzie znajduje się wyrostek mieczykowaty. Gdy uciskam to miejsce, coś jakby strzela w środku, tak jakby pękające pęcherzyki gazu czy coś w tym stylu. Zdarza mi się często refluks; przy odbijaniu często treść żołądka podchodzi mi do gardła. Niekiedy też miewam silną zgagę, która nie reaguje na leki, co najwyżej malox na jakiś czas znosi objawy, ale tylko na krótką metę. Od czasu do czasu objawy żołądkowe ulegają nasileniu, miewam silne mdłości, jednocześnie ciężko mi zwymiotować, gdyż przełyk jest jakoś dziwnie zaciśnięty. Sporadycznie objawy żołądkowe ustępują, ale zdarza się to dość rzadko, może raz na dwa miesiące mam z tydzień spokoju.

Niedawno doszedł zespół niespokojnych nóg i silne zmęczenie, także nie mogę usiedzieć w miejscu, nie mogę zasnąć w nocy, choć czuję się naprawdę zmęczony i to prawie przez cały czas, jak nie wypiję kilku kaw, to jestem totalnie nie do życia. Bardzo szybko się męczę, czuję się non stop "przymulony", mam ciężkie nogi i słabe mięśnie, często ledwo idę, ledwo wchdozę po schodach. Wszystkie wyniki jak dotąd miałem dobre, jedynie minimalna niedoczynność tarczycy mi wyszła ostatnio. Bardzo szybko się męczę, a niepokój w nogach i żołądek bardzo mi doskwiera, przez co musiałem zrezygnować z ciekawej pracy, gdyż nie dawałem sobie rady fizycznie, choć praca była nieszczególnie ciężka.

Czuję po jedzeniu "kluchę" na dole przełyku oraz pełność żołądka po lewej stronie brzucha. Nieraz nawet z rana, gdy jestem na czczo czuję się pełny, odbija mi się jakimś dziwnym zapachem, przypominającym zapach surowych grzybów czy coś w tym stylu. Czasami mam też napady bardzo silnego, kłującego bólu za mostkiem.

Próbowałem różnych leków; polprazol, omeprazol, ranigast, tribux, metoklopramid, pankreatyna, nawet jakichś uspokajających i antydepresyjnych, jednak nic mi tak naprawdę nie pomaga. Lekarze mówią, że jestem znerwicowany, ale zasadniczo nie mam zbyt wielu zmartwień na głowie, psychicznie czuję się całkiem szczęśliwy, jedyne co mnie tak naprawdę martwi, to te dziwne objawy, które uniemożliwiają mi normalne funkcjonowanie. Czy ktoś ma jakieś sugestie, co może mi tak naprawdę doskwierać?

----------


## NitroGT

Cześć. Miałem i czasami nadal miewam dokładnie te same objawy co Ty. Też odwiedzałem wielu lekarzy i łykałem mnóstwo chemii, a problem nadal wciąż się odzywa. Jeśli mogę Tobie coś doradzić to ćwiczenia przepony i bieganie - zwłaszcza to drugie mi pomaga. Zbijasz w ten sposób stres (zmniejszasz napięcie mięśni co może potęgować siłę objawów) a przy okazji cały organizm zyskuje. Jeśli ktoś poradził Tobie inne ćwiczenia/terapie to podziel się nimi - chętnie wysłucham co mogę jeszcze robić, żeby nie odczuwać tego dziwnego dyskomfortu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.mam dokładnie te same objawy i jeszcze do tego uczucie ciężkości brzucha.przy okazji tych objawów wykryto u mnie kamienie na woreczku zolciowym.wycięto woreczek a problem nie znikł raz na jakiś czas mam spokój na parę dni.a męczy juŻ mnie to od dwóch lat .mam 29 lat.wszystkie badania ok tylko na ust poszerzona poprzecznica to jest odcinek jelita grubego.żaden lekarz nic nie wie tylko mówią Noe myśleć o tym i zero nerwów papierosów.tylko nie rozumiem jak można nie myśleć skoro coś ci dolega.brałem te same leki na zgaga n jelita na żołądek i nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie,
 Ja rozwiewa mam podobne objawy, najgorsze to to uczucie zatkania w środkowej części nadbrzusza 4 cm lód mostkiem. Robiłem gastroskopie która wykazała tylko zapalenie błony śluzowej bez Hp i orzepukline rozworu przelykkwego. Zastanawia mnie również wynik rezonansu, agenezja ogona trzustki, czyli podobno urodziłem się bez części trzustki, tylk, a może pomylili to z pzt, przewleklyn zapaleniem trzustki. .. lekarze i leki zobojetniajace kwas mu nie pomagają, jeśli macie jakieś sugestie proszę piszcie na maila jacek_seredynski@yahoo.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opisywane powyżej przypadłości mogą być efektem zapaskudzonych jelit - nie wchłaniają się witaminy i mikroelementy, a zamiast trawienia zachodzi proces fermentacji. Jelita są oblepione "żarciem" ale nic nie może przenikać przez warstwę sfermentowanego pokarmu, co jest dobrą pożywką do nagromadzenia się grzybów 'Candida'. Szukajcie sposobów oczyszczenia jelit - proces długotrwały ale już po trzech-sześciu miesiącach widać różnicę - mi pomogło. Życzę zdrowia :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie to trzustka, u mnie wyszła dopiero po wykonaniu tomografii i rezonansu. Nie wierzcie w usg, trzustka jest organem trudnym do zdiagnozowania, jesli jakiś lekarz mógłby to zrobic przez usg, to musiałaby to byc czołówka w Polsce. 
Co do schorzenia to mam agenezje, czyli zanik wrodzony części trzustki. Muszę co chwile robić badania, bo jest to narząd nieprzewidywalny dlatego należy pilnować aby nie wdały się żadne patologie. Zycze zdrowia i wytrwałości. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lamblioza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie takie dolegliwości były przy zaparciach, wszelkie badanie wychodziły poprawnie, pomogła zmiana diety, wykluczenie niektórych produktów(ryż, banany) i dicopeg 10g w razie zaparć.

----------


## lolkaa

ja też jakiś czas temu odczuwałam problemy z poczuciem braku łaknienia, oczywiście na początku było spoko bo się odchudzałam więc nawet się nie niepokoiłam, ale z czasem doszły do tego problemy ze wzdęciami i zaparciami, wtedy poszła już do lekarza, który przepisał mi Cholestil Max, który ma działanie rozkurczowe no i pomógł, nie mam już problemów ze wzdęciami co mnie doprowadzało do szewskiej pasji.

----------


## luiza90

Miałam podobne dolegliwości i tak jak ktoś to wyżej zauważył, zmiana diety może zdziałać cuda. Ale trzeba pamiętać, że te dietę to najlepiej ułożyć indywidualnie z dietetykiem. Pierwszym krokiem może być eliminacja nabiału aczkolwiek tak jak mówię - dietetyk Ci wszystko powie. Ja oprócz stosowania specjalnej diety zaczęłam pić zioła. Przede wszystkim mięta i rumianek ale także czystek. Mi poleciła dietetyk te z Herbapolu, bo mają najpewniejszy skład. I myślę, że one też przyczyniły się do wyleczenia moich dolegliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie to wyglada na stan zapalny jelit. Najczęstsze objawy to właśnie bóle brzucha, utrata apetytu, spadek masy ciała, problemy z wypróżnianiem lub biegunki itp Spróbuj przeleczyc sie preparatem Lactoral IBD, jest bardzo pomocny w stanach zapalnych jelit. Na pewno konieczna jest tez diagnostyka gastroenterologa.

----------


## kremka

to prawda dieta odgrywa kluczowe znaczeni, ale czasami nie można wyeliminować wszystkie z jadłospisu, więc wzdęcia, nudności czy problemy z trawieniem mogą się pojawiać, ja w takich sytuacjach mam cholestil max, bo jak mnie wzdęcia złapią w pracy a mam jeszcze jakieś spotkanie to wyglądam jak balon, a nie lubię tak się czuć, wiec muszę się czymś wspierać.

----------


## WaldiW

Macie rację, że cholestil max pomaga. Mnie też zawsze bolał brzuch, kiedy zjadłam coś cięższego, ale myślałam, że to normalne. Teraz, kiedy trafiłam na ten lek, okazuje się, że miałam problem z prawidłowym funkcjonowaniem dróg żółciowych.

----------


## plumka

Powiecie cos wiecej o tym leku?? Nie kojarze nazwy..

----------


## lolkaa

ja go stosowałam, super jest to że działa rozkurczowo, dzięki niemu szybciej mija dyskomfort, no i szybciej też czujemy się lepiej. Ja go biorę jak mam wzdęcia, ale super też się sprawdza jak ktoś ma problemy z trawieniem.

----------


## gryczanekbam

Potwierdzam  :Smile:  Zawsze z żoną to bierzemy na jakąś rodzinną imprezkę, bo żadne herbatki nie pomagają, tylko trzeba łyknąć tabletki i już.

----------

